# My Handsome Heinrich is 10!



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

The big goofy boy turned 10 years old today! Which buys me another year as GSD10









Heinrich came home 9 months ago so this is our first birthday celebration







He spent the day doing all his favorite things: galavanting in the yard, a huge walk, a good session with the furminator (yup he loves it) and an extra cookie is coming his way tonight


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Heinrich, you look so handsome!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Handsome Heinrich!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Handsome boy!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Heinrich.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He's still such a good looking boy!







Happy birthday, Heinrich!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

2 of my fave dogs on this board Heinrich and Mas







What a beautiful pic of him hug and kisses to you Heinrich, so glad you had a nice birthday today Happy big TEN


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

again! 

Love this pic too! What a big hunk of love...







He is so handsome! Glad he had a good day...enjoy your extra cookie!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He is so, so, so handsome! Happy 10th Birthday, Heinrich!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heinrich! You're looking great!!!!!!!!!! 

Why aren't you wearing the silly birthday hat? Didn't Mas have to wear that hat?


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Awww look at his that face









He is so sweet and handsome. Hope he had a great day, and will have many more Birthdays shared with you

















Heinrich!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday to that handsome gentleman!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Heinrich! Hope you enjoyed your special day! Sounds like it was fantastic
















What a great picture, handsome man









Lots of love from the country crew


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy B Day, sweetheart Heinrich! I hope you and Mas enjoyed your special day. Hugs to you, handsome boy!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Have a great birthday Heinrich!!!!!!


----------

